# Thin Client Setup



## austinm6 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been trying to do this forever with no luck. I have Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition. I am trying to supply the Windows XP boot image through LAN. I have been testing this in a virtual machine with no luck. I want to know how to do this so I can do it on the actual server without messing it up. (The server is a domain controller.)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I have seen it done on You tube but they were not using Windows 2003 server as the server to push the XP image down to the clients. I can't search You Tube at work, but I would start there.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Take a look at Windows Deployment Services (WDS).


----------



## austinm6 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have tried youtube with no luck


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you trying to get your XP image to run from the server so the thin clients can access it?


----------



## austinm6 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes i want the sever to have the image and then the clients to boot from it


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could take a look at this.
http://anywherets.com/
http://www.2x.com/thinclientserver/


----------

